# Newbie here.. 28years old & having my very first lesson next wk



## Kavanagh (7 October 2014)

Hello All..
Always loved horses, always went along to the races with my granddad growing up. Father bring up children up on his own never enough funds. Leaving school straight in to work, having my own family & finally ready to taken the plunge after so many awaited years. To make this feel much more of struggle I have actually moved miles away from my hometown.  All I can say is 'Thank god for the internet' lol.. My first find & yard wasn't a very pleasant one maybe because I am shy, Then the 2nd place I Found a lovely yard / RS very much exciting but a lot of nerves there as well. Lots to learn but the dedication is right up. =)

Ps-Read many of the posts, great advice!!


----------



## Olliepoppy (7 October 2014)

Welcome..! I had a 25 year gap from riding and took the plunge this year and started riding again and bought my first horse (at age 42). There have been ups and downs but the people on this site are fantastic and very helpful.  You will get lots of reassurance and advice here  Good luck with the riding, keep us posted


----------



## Midlifecrisis (7 October 2014)

Welcome and congratulations for pursuing a dream...its good for the soul. Many of us have returned to horses after looooooong gaps and I think it must be more daunting to start riding for the first time when an adult - you are more aware of potential damage which can be done lol! Above all have fun learning and keep us up to date with your progress.


----------



## SR14 (7 October 2014)

Hello!! 

I am also 28 and had my very first lesson a few months ago! I am loving my weekly lessons so far and have learned so much from these forums. I hope you have a great first lesson  xx


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (7 October 2014)

Welcome to the forum Kavanagh, and congratulations on realising a dream, keep us posted on how you get on!


----------



## Kavanagh (7 October 2014)

That's my aim, my aim to have my very own horse! Thank you Olliepoppy =)


----------



## Kavanagh (7 October 2014)

That's right, I take my first lesson Sunday, in a group there is another lady older than me who is coming back after so many years. The rest been children, I suppose is good as they will probably ask questions I wouldn't think of. Thank you Midlifecrisis


----------



## Kavanagh (7 October 2014)

Hello SR14
I am glad I come a cross this forum lots of sound advice. Thank you! xx


----------



## Kavanagh (7 October 2014)

A dream come is that exactly. Thank you very much Spot_the_Risk! And I sure will =)


----------



## gmw (25 October 2014)

That's fantastic I didn't start until I was 36!  Now  million years later children and grandchildren riding. Have made lifelong friends over the years, A small warning it is VERY addictive!!! Enjoy


----------



## kelsbels (29 October 2014)

Hi Kavanagh, welcome! I'm also a newcomer to the horsey world having ridden for the first time 2 years ago at 31! Just wish I'd done it sooner! 
As others have said its very addictive, and I am now looking for my first loan! 
Enjoy!x


----------



## viola (29 October 2014)

Hello  Just a little note from an instructor side as I teach quite a few adults who come back to horses after long breaks - it's very rewarding and enjoyable part of my work as once someone has waited for a long time to be able to ride, they are loving every minute. I hope you all continue to have enjoyable experiences, it's one of the best sports out there - I might be just a little bit biased


----------

